# مهندس ميكاترونيكس والعمل فى مجال البترول



## محمد تحسين الشاعر (3 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب في السنه الاخيره من دراستي بعد تقريبا شهر واصبح مهندس
لكن انا مهندس ميكاترونيكس
ولكن اتمنى ان اجد عملا في مجال النفط فاحتاج الى توجيهكم ما هي الدورات التي علي ان احصل عليها حتى اتمكن من العمل في مجال النفط وما شابه
او حتى ما هي الوسيله لكي استطيع العمل في مجال النفط 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## فيصل الطائي (3 مارس 2008)

اخي العزيز في بلد مثل العراق لا تجد عمل في مجالك (بالنفط) سوى في شركة الجس العربية ( راتبهة قليل) و لكي تعمل في الشركات العالمية يتطلب منك ان تطور معلوماتك بالكهرباء و الجيولوجية و الحاسبات و تكون بذلك مؤهل للعمل و التقدم علميا و ماليا و الله كريم.


----------



## محمد تحسين الشاعر (3 مارس 2008)

مشكور يا مهندس فيصل الطائفي 
على ردك الي ومنصورين عالامريكان والاعداء في العراق ياربي
مشكووووووووووووور


----------

